# Bird Girl 2005



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

I finished the Bird Girl, if anyone wants to take a look:

http://www.theghostess.com/index.html

Deanna


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow! That looks fantastic.

You artistic types always amaze me with what you can do with some paint and a sponge. It's a technique I haven't quite figured out yet.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

That's great!..stuff. It is amazing what a talented person can do with foam in a can.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Wow, she looks great Deanna...and the how-to is excellent as well!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks y'all!! She was a lot of fun to make!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

I love it.............Think Vlad would suddenly noticed if all his great stuff went missing. I would never ever have thought to do that with great stuff. Thank you for that great post.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Hehehe... you could put the empty cans back and say, "Uh... I dunno honey.... <VERY innocent look> Maybe the cans had leaks in them? Defective cans?" and hide the project in your closet. No man is stupid enough to open a woman's closet.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Ghostess said:


> ... No man is stupid enough to open a woman's closet.


You're right about that. No man in his right mind anyway


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I'll bet you could make some cool-ass Gargoyles with that stuff. I will have to look this up when I can get off my butt after these operations and make a few or something comparable. Great B-Girl there Ghostess!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Thanks!
It's funny that you mentioned gargoyles. I was actually planning on carving a gargoyle like the one my babysitter brought me back from London. I wasn't sure what I was going to use though, if I wanted to glue foam sheets together and try it that way, or if I would try the Great Stuff. I think I may try the Great Stuff. I have to use some different methods of carving though. Maybe this time a mix of knife, Xacto and Dremel.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hey, I resemble that remark, I am so stupid enough to open it!!!!! So there.

Awesome work Deanna. Am I right in thinking that the whole body is solid great stuff, no inner packing?? If so that thing must be super solid, should last forever. Time for another trip to Hauntproject, hear me???? LOL


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL... A man who can admit to his stupidity? WOW! Black Cat is a lucky woman!

Thanks. Actually, the chicken wire frame kept it from being completely solid. She is hollow from the waist down. I thought about going ahead and filling it in with the scraps that I carved off and then giving it some more Great stuff to seal it in. But I'm going to use those scraps for another project I'm working on now. 

I may put it on Haunt Project.. just need to give more details in what all I did first.


----------

